
List of entertainers who died during a performance - raleighm
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_entertainers_who_died_during_a_performance
======
ColinWright
I don't often say this ...

From the guidelines[0]

    
    
      What to Submit
    
      On-Topic: ... anything that gratifies
                one's intellectual curiosity.
    

Does this submission really gratify anyone's _intellectual_ curiosity.?

\--------

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
johnnysnow
As a performer, this gratifies my intellectual curiosity. Recently David Olney
an American folk singer died on stage in the middle of the performance. His
final words and how that all played out struck a chord with me. This was a
relatively recent event and the fact that there's a whole listing of such
events was intellectually interesting to at least one person anyways.

